# Two New Babies



## WillaRat (Mar 27, 2017)

Hello! I have recently got 2 babies who are (supposedly) littermates. I haven't decided their names yet, so i need some help with that.

I don't have any pictures of them yet as i only got them today, but it shall rain pictures in the future. At the moment i have them in a tiny hamster-travel cage because we had to travel to get them, and we are visiting family so they need to be in there for about a week yet. Once they are ready, they will move in with Shadow and be very happy (Hopefully).

There is one Ruby-Eyed Tan(ish) that looks a little like a siamese, and then we have a little Shadow dopple-ganger with black eyes. Dopple-ganger is very adventurous. She let me handle her to stick her into the box, and she is always the one to come out of her igloo and say hello. Ruby-eye is a little more skittish, but i think it may be a little because she can't see very well because of her ruby-eyes.

That's it from me, they don't really have a story as i got them from a petstore. Which one you ask? MightyPet. Because they are the only freaking place that isn't 15 hours away that has rats.


----------



## WillaRat (Mar 27, 2017)

Oops, i forgot to mention that Ruby-Eyed is Dumbo-Eared, and Doppleganger is Top-Eared.


----------



## Shadow <3 (Jan 25, 2017)

They sound adorable! I demand pictures! XD


But in all seriousness, I'm not really the best at coming up with names. I tend to stick to foods (hence my rats Latte and Blackberry) or nostalgia (I named my other two rats Shadow and Sonic from the cartoon) to name my pets. Honestly, I really love the name Doppelganger. It's a mouthful, but I might just have to use that name for one of my future ratties!


----------



## WillaRat (Mar 27, 2017)

They really are! Don't worry, pictures are coming soon. In about a week when i actually have my camera.

Latte and Blackberry are such cute names! I tend to use flowers and plants (Thinking about Marigold for the tan one).


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

I did lotr names but then I got my fourth rat and the name Possum suited her so much that I had to break the trend. Now I'm thinking of doing a small mammal theme. Eg: Kinkajou, Porcupine, Wombat, Otter, Raccoon, Bandicoot etc


----------

